# اريد ان اسأل ماهي علاقة تاثيرنوعية الوقود فى الافران



## محمد الترهوني (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ارجو مساعدتي والاجابة على سؤالى وهو تاثير نوعية الوقود فى الافران 
وان يكون الرد بالعربي ارجوكم


----------



## midors (10 مايو 2007)

تستخدم الافران عادة اما غاز طبيعى او سولاراو مازوت
بالنسبة للغاز الطبيعى فانه يتميز ب انه رخيص وغير ملوث للبيئة وتمتاز شعلته بانها قصيرة وزرقاء اللون
ولكن يعيبه ان المحتوى الحرارى له صغير
المازوت والسولار يمتازان بان محتواهما الحرارى اعلى من الغاز الطبيعى وشعلتهما طويلة وحمراء اللون وبالنسبة للمازوت فانه يلزم عملية تزرية بالبخار عند استخدامه
ويعيبهما تلويثهما للبيئة.


----------

